# Remembering the Metropolitan Police.



## 263FPD

I would like to restart my own thread on the Mets. There were many excellent contriutions including links, photos and memories posted by many of our members. I don't know if they will ever be recovered so please, post what ever you can about MDC Police. This agency and it's Officers deserve to be remembered.


----------



## cc3915

Hey bro, I've been waiting for you to re-start this baby. Thank you. It's only fitting that I respond by posting up the link to Mike Rubino Jr's website, which is second to none for info on the history of the Metropolitan District Police.

M.D.C. Police Photos - Introduction

Also, I've been told that a former member is working on an historical DVD or CD on the Mets.


----------



## Killjoy




----------



## 263FPD

> Also, I've been told that a former member is working on an historical DVD or CD on the Mets.


It was my pleasure to restart this thread. And as for DVD, Let me be one of the first to get in line to purchase it once it's made.

---------- Post added at 01:16 ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 ----------



Killjoy said:


>


That is why you are "KillJoy" Killjoy.:teeth_smile:


----------



## kwflatbed

There are a lot of film clips on this site:

YouTube - fourduce1's Channel


----------



## rg1283

Fourduce1's channel is the best way to see the Mets in action. I still find it amazing. Especially after the merge.

You see different badges but same uniforms, then you gradually see hidden Met things. Example MSP cruisers but the "Trooper" wearing a Met Police Coat.

Then it totally disappears and you start seeing 2 or 3 cruisers showing up at calls.

A lot of ground for a desk and 2 to cover. Besides the 3 Watershed patrols out in Central MA.


----------



## Truck Trooper

Yes the Metropolitan Police (MDC). How could I forget them? Pulling up to me on Revere Beach. Telling me I was not parked the correctly. Then pulling my car apart and giving me 20 minute to get the seats back together, what memories.


----------



## cc3915

Truck Trooper said:


> Yes the Metropolitan Police (MDC). How could I forget them? Pulling up to me on Revere Beach. Telling me I was not parked the correctly. Then pulling my car apart and giving me 20 minute to get the seats back together, what memories.


They sure got the job done, didn't they? They were the Kings of the Beach! :teeth_smile:


----------



## Truck Trooper

Yes they were. I was stupid enough to continue to go to Revere Beach:teeth_smile:


----------



## rg1283

I remember occasionally seeing them around the Framingham/Sudbury area doing the Reservoirs. It could have easily been Framingham Police since from far away and memories of 20 years ago I could have mistaken a Framingham Cruiser of the era as a MDC Cruiser. Similar colors but somewhat reversed.


----------



## 263FPD

rg1283 said:


> I remember occasionally seeing them around the Framingham/Sudbury area doing the Reservoirs. It could have easily been Framingham Police since from far away and memories of 20 years ago I could have mistaken a Framingham Cruiser of the era as a MDC Cruiser. Similar colors but somewhat reversed.


 Not really reversed. The cruisers were sliver in color back in the late 1980's and early 90's with a dark blue stripe running from one end to another, The color scheme has changed at least three times in my 13 years. Our cars even resmbled Boston PD color scheme at one time, now just our badge does.


----------



## cc3915

rg1283 said:


> I remember occasionally seeing them around the Framingham/Sudbury area doing the Reservoirs. It could have easily been Framingham Police since from far away and memories of 20 years ago I could have mistaken a Framingham Cruiser of the era as a MDC Cruiser. Similar colors but somewhat reversed.


You probably did see the Mets patrolling around those reservoirs. The ones in Framingham, Southboro and Sudbury were patrolled by officers out of the Upper Basin District in Brighton. They weren't always able to provide a regular patrol that far west and you'd usually find them out there brooming the swimmers during the summer months.


----------



## EnforceOfficer

kwflatbed said:


> There are a lot of film clips on this site:
> 
> YouTube - fourduce1's Channel


Some interesting videos...Off topic, but I'm surprised to see some of the paramedics carrying handcuffs...


----------



## cc3915

EnforceOfficer said:


> Some interesting videos...Off topic, but I'm surprised to see some of the paramedics carrying handcuffs...


Those are used to restrain patients who get violent, like people who have head injuries, drug and alcohol fueled lunatics and suicidal whackjobs.


----------



## EnforceOfficer

cc3915 said:


> Those are used to restrain patients who get violent, like people who have head injuries, drug and alcohol fueled lunatics and suicidal whackjobs.


It's a good idea, soft restraints aren't always practical...


----------



## 263FPD

EnforceOfficer said:


> It's a good idea, soft restraints aren't always practical...


 Soft restraints are neer practical as far as I am conserned.


----------



## rg1283

I think Boston EMS EMT and Medics are technically public health officers or something so they are allowed to restrain the drunks and section 12s. In the early 80s videos they carried the handcuffs openly.

---------- Post added at 20:06 ---------- Previous post was at 20:04 ----------



cc3915 said:


> You probably did see the Mets patrolling around those reservoirs. The ones in Framingham, Southboro and Sudbury were patrolled by officers out of the Upper Basin District in Brighton. They weren't always able to provide a regular patrol that far west and you'd usually find them out there brooming the swimmers during the summer months.


I think C-2 out of Millbury has a watershed patrol that now covers that area.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkkf_Fq_EQA"]YouTube- Charlestown - Forced Busing[/nomedia]

Circa 1975 Mets in Charlestown during Busing.


----------



## cc3915

Ahhh the old light blue shirts.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Carson Beach in August, 1977 - WGBH Open Vault

Carson Beach, South Boston, August, 1977.


----------



## rg1283

I love how the detectives are wearing the riot helmets with their suits. The M-14 style sniper rifle. Over the summer I will find a good book that talks about busing. That was at least a decade before my time.

I can understand the big deal around busing. What was the need for MDC Riot Police at Carson Beach?


----------



## kwflatbed

rg1283 said:


> I love how the detectives are wearing the riot helmets with their suits. The M-14 style sniper rifle. Over the summer I will find a good book that talks about busing. That was at least a decade before my time.
> 
> I can understand the big deal around busing. What was the need for MDC Riot Police at Carson Beach?


If you were around when it took place you would understand.


----------



## cc3915

rg1283 said:


> I love how the detectives are wearing the riot helmets with their suits. The M-14 style sniper rifle. Over the summer I will find a good book that talks about busing. That was at least a decade before my time.
> 
> I can understand the big deal around busing. What was the need for MDC Riot Police at Carson Beach?


The Mets had primary jurisdiction at Carson Beach and they were there to prevent and break up race riots.

Desegregation busing in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## KozmoKramer

kwflatbed said:


> If you were around when it took place you would understand.


Boy you said it Har.

My old man was servicing (HVAC) Bromley Heath at the time, if it weren't for the BPD on horseback and the Mets, I would likely have been fatherless after one tough afternoon in 1975.

The story went around the table on more than one occasion.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

File:Columbia Point from Carson Beach.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Another image from Carson Beach 1977.


----------



## kwflatbed

KozmoKramer said:


> Boy you said it Har.
> 
> My old man was servicing (HVAC) Bromley Heath at the time, if it weren't for the BPD on horseback and the Mets, I would likely have been fatherless after one tough afternoon in 1975.
> 
> The story went around the table on more than one occasion.


One of my best friends was an Assistant Principal at South Boston High
and he had some great story's.


----------



## retired2000

There is a bar on Revere Beach where 3 or 4 retired Mets go. I just sit there and listen to their war stories about Revere Beach. One day I will introduce myself. Until then I will just listen.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Pre 1920 Call Box affixed to the wall of a swimming pool in Waltham.


----------



## EnforceOfficer

Could the Metropolitan Police enforce all state laws and municipal by-laws anywhere in the in State ?


----------



## Roy Fehler

EnforceOfficer said:


> Could the Metropolitan Police enforce all state laws and municipal by-laws anywhere in the in State ?


Any city or town where the MDC had property or a facility, which was a large chunk of the state.


----------



## cc3915

Metropolitan Police patch behind the bar at "Durty Nelly's" in the village of Bunratty, Ireland.


----------



## GMACK24

I have a small area dedicated to the mets on my site. French and Electric Blue

Metropolitan District Commission Police Department (Defunct)


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

:redcarded: Happy 4th of July to all Patriots!


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

:teeth_smile:


----------



## cc3915

MetPolicePhotos said:


> :teeth_smile:


Ahhhh, the old Upper Basin. My first district.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

On 9/21/10; Please remember Officer Fred C. Mercer, Metropolitan Police, Charles River Lower Basin District who was killed in a motorcycle accident on the Cambridge Parkway in Cambridge on 9/21/1923.


----------



## cc3915

Continue to rest in peace brother and thank you for your service. Cambridge Parkway... that must have been what it was called before Memorial Drive.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Officer Down Memorial Page website added Officer Mercer the very same day that I submitted the news clipping!

Patrolman Fred G. Mercer | Metropolitan Police Department, Massachusetts


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

:teeth_smile:


----------



## rg1283

I love how the Mets took charge of the situation.


----------



## Hush

Gotta say, trying to break a window with the butt of your revolver is just plain.......

*BADASS!!!!:shades_smile::shades_smile:*


----------



## niteowl1970

rg1283 said:


> YouTube - Harvard and Franklin Hill Ave Dorch. (Other)
> 
> I love how the Mets took charge of the situation.


I was scared just watching the clip. Those guys weren't playing around.

"out of the van motherfucker !!!! " LOL


----------



## rg1283

I've been saying that phrase all day long. On the ground mothafuwka! On the PA the Met says we'll fill the van with lead! It looks to me that the Mets pursued thes guys And Boston was on scene for back-up


----------



## cc3915

Around 2:12....finger on the trigger and weapon pointed in direction of PO's.....really?


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2Kh1tTkoXk"]YouTube - bits pieces 5 Boston parade july 4th.wmv[/nomedia]

FF to 7:15 to 7:58, someone didn't lock their doors!:tongue:


----------



## firefighter39

Took this pic in Dover at the Charles River Reservation on the Dover / Natick line. Took the pic in '05 but the sign is still there


----------



## cc3915

firefighter39 said:


> Took this pic in Dover at the Charles River Reservation on the Dover / Natick line. Took the pic in '05 but the sign is still there


That was a great place to run radar.


----------



## grn3charlie

cc3915 said:


> Around 2:12....finger on the trigger and weapon pointed in direction of PO's.....really?


Saw that too, along with a few other fingers on triggers. But, it was funny to see all the revolvers. And...those long winter coats with the lined collars were kickass. Too bad they went out of style.


----------



## cc3915

grn3charlie said:


> Saw that too, along with a few other fingers on triggers. But, it was funny to see all the revolvers. And...those long winter coats with the lined collars were kickass. Too bad they went out of style.


Believe me, those coats were WARM.


----------



## rg1283

The days before everyone carried LED Flashlights and ASPs. Some of the police officers seemed pretty clueless with the Revolvers especially that female police officer. WTF was that?


----------



## niteowl1970

rg1283 said:


> The days before everyone carried LED Flashlights and ASPs. Some of the police officers seemed pretty clueless with the Revolvers especially that female police officer. WTF was that?


----------



## 263FPD

cc3915 said:


> Believe me, those coats were WARM.


Would you believe me if I told you I have two of those in my basement, with our patches of course but still. BTW, I can't watch this clip om my Car-Puter due to the old version of Flash:banghead: And I would have to be admin to update it:stomp:


----------



## rg1283

I have an Old Boston Police Coat like the ones some of the officers were wearing in that video. wedged in the back of my closet some where. Without the patches. With the Fake Fur and zip out liner. I wore it outside once to shovel snow and whatever its made of deflected all of snow and rain. 

I think Bauer still makes things in the U.S.


----------



## grn3charlie

I say, anyone who has one, start wearing them ASAP and ofetn. Begin a push to bring them back into fashion. Fewer cold cops out there. As long as you can get to your gun and your radio, you're all set.


----------



## 263FPD

grn3charlie said:


> I say, anyone who has one, start wearing them ASAP and ofetn. Begin a push to bring them back into fashion. Fewer cold cops out there. As long as you can get to your gun and your radio, you're all set.


Lol, your gun and your radio is about all you could reach in that coat. I got mine as gifts from the retiring guys. I used them on details in the winter. Sitting in a cruiser with that thing on is damn near imposible. But they are warm. Super warm even.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

:teeth_smile:


----------



## cc3915

Community policing at it's best. :smug:


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

:teeth_smile:


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

1969 KAISER JEEP AMBULANCE M725 ARMY VIETNAM for sale - CollectorCarsforSale.com for Sale - CollectorCarsForSale.com


----------



## cc3915

I think I drove prisoners to Cambridge Court a few times in that thing.


----------



## 263FPD

Damned shame they blacked out all the writing.


----------



## cc3915

263FPD said:


> Damned shame they blacked out all the writing.


Whacker control. Would be a cool project vehicle though.


----------



## 263FPD

cc3915 said:


> Whacker control. Would be a cool project vehicle though.


Still too bad. That could have been a beautiful museum piece. CC, have you ever seen that thing when it was in use or was that gone before your time?

---------- Post added at 11:38 ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 ----------

Never mind. You posted an answer prior to the question


----------



## cc3915

263FPD said:


> Still too bad. That could have been a beautiful museum piece. CC, have you ever seen that thing when it was in use or was that gone before your time?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:38 ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 ----------
> 
> Never mind. You posted an answer prior to the question


I believe the department got them from Army surplus, just like the amphibious ducks.


----------



## rg1283

it looks like the scheme they used just before they used the black and white scheme for a few years then switched to the Bratton style scheme. Are there any Metro Police cars stashed away anywhere for museum purposes? A RMV car would be easy to redo since they were all white.


----------



## 263FPD

All you would need for RMV car is a white Caprice. Boring!!!


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY METROPOLITAN POLICE!!!:beer_yum:


----------



## Hush

My new partner is a former MET, get to hear all sorts of good stories on the overnight shift.


----------



## BrickCop

Random observation, I know a guy who went to 3 full time academies. In DC, the Mets and finally the BPD academy where he is currently a sergeant.


----------



## csauce777

BrickCop said:


> Random observation, I know a guy who went to 3 full time academies. In DC, the Mets and finally the BPD academy where he is currently a sergeant.


Like DC Metro PD? If you can police some of those areas, Roxbury and Murderpan should be a cakewalk.


----------



## Guest

BrickCop said:


> Random observation, I know a guy who went to 3 full time academies. In DC, the Mets and finally the BPD academy where he is currently a sergeant.


The guy who sat in front of me in the academy had graduated the DOC Academy less than a week before he started our police academy.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Man who committed suicide by jumping into Charles is fished out by MDC boat | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

MDC Officers pull out suicide jumper.


----------



## cc3915

MetPolicePhotos said:


> Man who committed suicide by jumping into Charles is fished out by MDC boat | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> MDC Officers pull out suicide jumper.


That's quite the crowd of gawkers on the bridge.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Fishing out auto that went into Charles | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

MDC No. 3 fishing for a car!


----------



## cc3915

Wonder what a boat like that would be worth today?


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Plane on skis Charles River | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Biplane on skis lands on the frozen Charles River...

__
https://flic.kr/p/5863350337


----------



## cc3915

---------- Post added at 22:23 ---------- Previous post was at 22:17 ----------






---------- Post added at 22:26 ---------- Previous post was at 22:23 ----------


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

1970 Boston protests 3 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Mass. Ave. Br. Boston side during a 1970 Protest March.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

M.D.C. Police Photos - Introduction

Just updated site with some pictures of Patrolman H.W. Palmer, 27 Years of service with both the Metropolitan Park Police and the Metropolitan District Police, who passed away suddenly in 1930. Pictures were courtesy of a descendant. Click on the "Middlesex Fells (The Fells)" Link.


----------



## cc3915

MetPolicePhotos said:


> M.D.C. Police Photos - Introduction
> 
> Just updated site with some pictures of Patrolman H.W. Palmer, 27 Years of service with both the Metropolitan Park Police and the Metropolitan District Police, who passed away suddenly in 1930. Pictures were courtesy of a descendant. Click on the "Middlesex Fells (The Fells)" Link.


Thank you for keeping that site up and running.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Ice Rescue, Charles River 1979
Spokane Daily Chronicle - Google News Archive Search

Metropolitan Police Fill Old Streets of Charlestown, 1975
Lakeland Ledger - Google News Archive Search


----------



## cc3915

1992 - Last Metro Police Honor Guard posting the colors.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

1974 Arrest in South Boston (Busing)

AP :: Images :: Enlarged View :: 7409141277 - African American Integration Anti-School MA Busing Police

---------- Post added at 22:55 ---------- Previous post was at 22:47 ----------

The Supt. lays down the MDC Rules...AP :: Images :: Enlarged View :: 7708020131 - Civil Rights Integrated Beaches 1977


----------



## cc3915

MetPolicePhotos said:


> The Supt. lays down the MDC Rules...AP :: Images :: Enlarged View :: 7708020131 - Civil Rights Integrated Beaches 1977


Haha.... Superintendent Carpenter! I was scared shitless of that guy when i first came on. Rest in Peace.


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> Haha.... Superintendent Carpenter! I was scared shitless of that guy when i first came on. Rest in Peace.


Let me guess.....you very rarely heard from him, and saw him even less?

When I first got on QPD, the chief (Francis Mullen) would walk into a room, and everyone would sit up and get quiet, because he was the omnipotent figure you hardly ever saw, and he let his captains issue most of the personnel/special orders, so you didn't even read anything from him that often. I had been on for over a year when I came to the station to get my paycheck on my day off, and he saw me rummaging through the checks. He very suspiciously asked me what I was doing, and I had to explain that I was one of his patrol officers, because he had absolutely no idea who I was by sight (he recognized the name immediately).

The clown we got rid of a few years ago was the opposite; you couldn't get away from him, whether you worked days or nights, and as a result, he became the punchline to a bad joke. He'd walk into a room, and everyone would roll their eyes or smirk at each other. Micro-managing a large police department never ends well for chiefs/commissioners/insert title here.


----------



## firefighter39

Delta784 said:


> . He'd walk into a room, and everyone would roll their eyes or smirk at each other. Micro-managing a large police department never ends well for chiefs/commissioners/insert title here.


Micro-managing _*any size *_ department never ends well for chiefs/commissioners/insert title here


----------



## Guest

firefighter39 said:


> Micro-managing _*any size *_department never ends well for chiefs/commissioners/insert title here


I generally agree that micromanaging isn't a good idea, but with really small departments, there is sometimes no choice. If you have a full-time chief, 3 full-time patrol officers, and 10 part-timers, the chief has to micromanage as part of his responsibility of running the department.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

The Morning Record and Journal - Google News Archive Search More Carson Beach

---------- Post added at 00:19 ---------- Previous post was at 00:03 ----------

The Palm Beach Post - Google News Archive Search Teddy Roosevelt's Grandson charged with A & B DW on Metropolitan Police Officers


----------



## Guest

MetPolicePhotos said:


> Teddy Roosevelt's Grandson charged with A & B DW on Metropolitan Police Officers


Missing is the part about the case going out the back door of Cambridge Court when no one was looking.


----------



## niteowl1970

Those arresting officers definitely got a "do you know who I am?"


----------



## Guest

niteowl1970 said:


> Those arresting officers definitely got a "do you know who I am?"


For which he likely got several nightstick blows to the gourd, which was more punishment than he likely got from the court.


----------



## niteowl1970

Delta784 said:


> For which he likely got several nightstick blows to the gourd, which was more punishment than he likely got from the court.


Ahhhh the days of y'orr. Now officers get civilian complaints from folks because "dat cop looked at my baby daddy with disrespect."


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

The Pittsburgh Press - Google News Archive Search

Make way for the Canadian Geese...


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Youngstown Vindicator - Google News Archive Search Mounted Met Officer at Carson Beach


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

The Montreal Gazette - Google News Archive Search

Pajama Clad Rioting MIT Students no match for circa 1937 METS with Tear Gas!!!

---------- Post added at 21:22 ---------- Previous post was at 20:03 ----------

The Telegraph - Google News Archive Search

Metro Police Pistol Team Photo 1940


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Race on Ice Floes Results in Arrest | News | The Harvard Crimson

Look MA! No Brains!

The Lewiston Daily Sun - Google News Archive Search

Crashes into Ambulance and gets rescued by the same...

http://news.google.com/newspapers?i...ropolitan police charles river&pg=4808,400408

Jet Skis on Patrol


----------



## cc3915

These are some really cool stories you're finding there.


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

Clinton, MA Authorities ask for Metropolitan Police (1912)The Evening News - Google News Archive Search


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

1912 Lawrence, MA: METS are praised for their work during the Labor Strikes...
http://news.google.com/newspapers?i...tan park police charles river&pg=6034,3250817


----------



## cc3915

Outside Chelsea PD. We spent a lot of time in that city.


----------



## 263FPD

What year is that? I see a revolver on the guy on the right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fra444

That's a great shot!


----------



## cc3915

263FPD said:


> What year is that? I see a revolver on the guy on the right.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd have to say 1989. This must have been taken right around the time of transition to the Glock.


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> I'd have to say 1989. This must have been taken right around the time of transition to the Glock.


That style Crown Vic is 1988-1991.


----------



## 263FPD

Delta784 said:


> That style Crown Vic is 1988-1991.


That was a nice car. At least I think so. Hated the 1992 when it came out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cc3915

Delta784 said:


> That style Crown Vic is 1988-1991.


Very well could have been 1988 then.


----------



## cc3915

263FPD said:


> That was a nice car. At least I think so. Hated the 1992 when it came out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loved those pre-1992 CVPI's. I had both an '88 and a '90 unmarked.


----------



## Guest

263FPD said:


> That was a nice car. At least I think so. Hated the 1992 when it came out.


The 1992 model had a dangerous defect where the power steering would go out if you went from full throttle to heavy braking...a bunch of cops were injured and 2 cops in Puerto Rico were killed when their cruisers crashed during pursuits. I almost went over a traffic island during a pursuit when I lost power steering in a 1992 cruiser.



cc3915 said:


> Very well could have been 1988 then.


The reason I know is I graduated the academy in 1988, and the BHA had just gotten new cruisers that had those square taillights, while the older ones had the rectangular taillights.


----------



## cc3915

Delta784 said:


> The 1992 model had a dangerous defect where the power steering would go out if you went from full throttle to heavy braking...a bunch of cops were injured and 2 cops in Puerto Rico were killed when their cruisers crashed during pursuits. I almost went over a traffic island during a pursuit when I lost power steering in a 1992 cruiser.


1992 was the year of the merge and I don't think the MSP, except for some unmarks, bought any. I know I drove a smattering of shitboxes after the merge, my first was an '86 Caprice with 140,000 miles. By the time I got a new sled it was 1997 and Ford had fixed that steering problem thank God.


----------



## cc3915

Metro Officers standing in on roll call with Chelsea PD before a night of fun and games.


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> Metro Officers standing in on roll call with Chelsea PD before a night of fun and games.


Everyone in that picture is probably retired now.


----------



## cc3915

Delta784 said:


> Everyone in that picture is probably retired now.


I know the two Mets are. Not sure on the Chelsea Sergeant.


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> I know the two Mets are. Not sure on the Chelsea Sergeant.


He looks mid-40's in the picture, so I would hope so....especially after having to work in Chelsea for so many years.


----------



## Kilvinsky

A year in Chelsea is like a decade in many communities.


----------



## cc3915

Kilvinsky said:


> A year in Chelsea is like a decade in many communities.


Indeed


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

On Ebay...Revere and MDC Police guard a storefront in Chelsea, MA.


----------



## cc3915

Metro Police Special Operations Unit (1986-1987)​​​





​Last Class 1988​


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Delta784 said:


> Everyone in that picture is probably retired now.


The black leather jackets looks sharp, brings back some old memories...Its not too often we wear leather jackets in S Florida...


----------



## Kilvinsky

The eighties seem....so....LONG AGO!

BWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH! (cough, cough, sniffle, sniffle.-sorry, it was the wind or something in my eye.)


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Kilvinsky said:


> The eighties seem....so....LONG AGO!
> 
> BWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH! (cough, cough, sniffle, sniffle.-sorry, it was the wind or something in my eye.)


Tru dat...


----------



## MetPolicePhotos




----------



## Kilvinsky

Good, Damn hippies.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos




----------



## cc3915

Drug raid in Dorchester.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos




----------



## MetPolicePhotos

On the Charles River Esplanade, Boston, mid 1960s. Source: AP Photos.


----------



## Kilvinsky

The only ones not having fun are the cops! That guy looks like he's having the time of his life!


----------



## MetPolicePhotos

AP Photos 1971 Newton Marriot, Comm. Ave. for Spiro Agnew visit


----------



## Kilvinsky

I SWEAR I know the shorter guy in the second row. If it's who I think it is, (and I'm SURE it is) he left the Mets for Braintree. Sadly he passed away several years ago. Terrific guy and good cop.

I can't help but wonder, if the guy on the right in the back picking or blowing his nose without benefit of a hankie? Just an observation.


----------



## MetPolicePhotos




----------

